# Dallas Mavericks vs Cleveland Cavaliers (March 26th)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (45-23) vs Cleveland Cavaliers (35-31)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Henderson






























Varejo | Traylor | Pavlovic | Snow


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*

*Season Series*
0-0

Theo's keys to victory

- *Containing LeBron*: LeBron James is a physical freak and we can't have him go off on us, last match Peja went off on us and it proved to be deadly. He's only a sophmore but I'm putting big amount of responisiblity onto Josh's back, he had a poor effort (offensively and defensively) and we lost? Coincidence?

- *Frontcourt defense*: They may not be big names, but Drew Gooden and Zydrunas Ilgauskas are a great combination in the front court. Both can step out for the jumpshot (especially Z), so our front courters (Dirk, Bradley, Hendu, Pavel :banana: ) need to contain them. I'm worried about how Bradley will defend Z, and will we possibly see Pavel sticking up his long arms to get in the way?

- *Backcourt domination*: Despite being benched for most of the 4th quarter yesterday, I still think Jason Terry will have a big game. Eric Snow is good defensively, but he has really slowed down this year -- lost a touch for defense possibly? Even though he is called *King* James, LeBron still struggles with man on defense. He gambles for steals to much thus leaving his man with possibly an open run to the basket

- *Good Shots*: At the end of the first quarter against Sacramento, we were shooting a staggering 33% (8-24). I had said it before, but the good teams won't let us get back into the match. That said, we _shouldn't need_ to be trying to get back into the match. We need to come out of the locker room with a fire under our *** and play with a high intensity for the first 12 minutes, and the next 36 aswell (can't forget about them)

250 points to the prediction winner


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

Mavs 105
Cavs 93


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I wish Damp would make a Willis Reed effort to get back for this one, as Z could really put some hurt on us as there is no one who could handle him after seeing what unfloded against the Kings. JHo will really have his hands tied for this one, he can't afford to not pressure LeBron here, he could explode too, there are no ifs or buts, he has to do a better job of guarding him than he did vs Peja. The way I see procedings, is for someone other than Dirk to step up for this one. KVH has been playing well but its not enough, some needs to get going. It would be great to see Fin find some fire in his belly and start reigning down some shots. 

This is a really hard one to pick, but the Mavs will be keen for the win after the disappointing loss to the Kings, so they will win 103-101.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I want to see the Mavs forcing other teams to react to what they want to do, both offensively and defensively. With AJ coaching, we should be forming an identity on defense. Help JHo with Lebron, close on the outside shooters, and muscle up on Big Z, and the Mavs win 98-87.
:clap:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs should win this one. Hopefully they dont have trouble getting to 100 points.
Dirk should take advantage of Gooden.

111-101 Mavs.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a game I've been waiting to see. I want to see J-Ho go up against LeBron and shut him down. J-Ho has always done well against teams top shooters, I expect the same tonight. Mavs should take this one without too much trouble.

Mavs - 107

Cavs - 95


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dallas: 108
Cavs: 90


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> This is a game I've been waiting to see. I want to see J-Ho go up against LeBron and shut him down. J-Ho has always done well against teams top shooters, I expect the same tonight. Mavs should take this one without too much trouble.
> 
> Mavs - 107
> 
> Cavs - 95


If I have been watching the right games, J-Ho has been left out on the wing. The Mavs are making a big assumption that a good defender can do it alone. J-Ho is not Jordan. He's not Pippen. Where's the help defense ?

:whoknows:


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mavs win 104-92.
King James has a huge night but so does Dirk 
:banana:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Dallas 110
Cleveland 98


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

NBA.com- 


> DALLAS (Ticker) -- The struggling Cleveland Cavaliers will have a tough time ending their road woes when they visit the Dallas Mavericks on Saturday.
> 
> Tied with the Chicago Bulls for the fifth seed in the Eastern Conference, the Cavaliers are not playing like a team fighting for playoff positioning, having lost their last 10 road contests and four of their last five overall.
> 
> ...


I still beleive that this will be a testig game for the Mavs and will have to pull their socks up from the game at Sacremento to win.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 102
Cleveland 93
Final.
This is the beginning of a tough stretch for the Mavs. We will basically play teams that are hot right now. This is a good test for Avery and the Mavs heading into the playoffs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think the key for us is limiting the production from the other players around Lebron. When Lebron got _56_, he only had one teammate doing anything with him. Lebron likely isn't going for 55, but if Dirk can hold Gooden, it'll be just him and Z on offense. I like our chances there.

We win 102-97.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Terrific game thread, One thing i think that could be added is theo!'s vBookie pick, maybe that would stop people losing thier points (well maybe just me :biggrin

I think the Mavs win bug this game, lebron and Z will get 20+ each and KVH and Dirk will go destroy them dropping 25+ each (hopefully) 
prediction
114-102


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its been a great game so far. Howard scoring but getting into foul trouble. Finley is hitting 3s. I say the mavs will definately win. Dirk will probably get on fire soon.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We are just defending better than them, shooting the same percentage but shot more (and made more)

Michael Finley is 4-4 from 3pt land, en route to 14 points, 2 rebounds and 2 assists aswell. Hopefully he stays like this for the rest of the season, and these past games have been a slump

Jason Terry has 4 assists, and we have assisted buckets on 9 out of our 16 makes. We are defending Cleveland's PG well, they have 3 assists on 11 made shots..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter said:


> Terrific game thread, One thing i think that could be added is theo!'s vBookie pick, maybe that would stop people losing thier points (well maybe just me :biggrin


Good idea, I'll try to incorporate it..


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Fin is having a decent game, he has 14 points and he just hit another 3!!!!. He is 6-8 total and 5-5 from 3pt range, holy ****!!! I thought he might get hot tonight, someone call the firebrigade!! :biggrin:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Z already has 5 blocks and its not even half time!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I like how Dallas is playing. Now only if Dirk could start scoring.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Its a block party both teams with 8 blocks before half time!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

50-66 Mavs at halftime. 2 good quarters for the Mavs. I hope we can keep this up. The refs are basically ignoring any calls that go in Dirks favor.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I like the way terry is playing, 10 points on 80% shooting 6 assists and no turnovers. It sucks though, because with consistent play with Terry it means that Harris gets limited minutes.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

66
*Michael Finley*: 17 points (6-9 FG, 5-5 3PT), 3 rebounds, 2 assists
*Dirk Nowitzki*: 6 points (2-8 FG, 2-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 blocks

26-46









50 

*LeBron James*: 15 points (6-13 FG, 0-2 3PT, 3-4 FT), 2 rebounds, 3 assists

18-41


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Good Game by KVH.Finley finally has his shot going.Dirk has more rebounds(8)than points(6).


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs up 17, Henderson can't handle a Nowitzi pass

Nowitzki misses a turnaround jumper :|

Finley is shooting terribly from *inside the* 3pt line

70-55, Dallas timeout


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Finley is shooting terribly from *inside the* 3pt line


Finley : 5 of 5 from 3 point line
1 of 6 inside the 3 point line


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Josh Howard almost with a big alleyoop from Terry, Varejao stops it

Van Horn picks up his 3rd foul


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Finley is strange, you'd think he could find his range from everywhere on a night like tonight, ahh well just stand him around at the three and wait for a pass


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

FINLEY FOR 3!!!!
now 6 of 6


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

FINLEY FOR 3!!!
holy crap...7 for 7!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> FINLEY FOR 3!!!
> holy crap...7 for 7!!!


He has 23 points, 21 are from outside the arc

Keith Van Horn at the free throw line, looking to extend his 14 points
Makes the first (88-61)
Makes the second (89-61)

Bring in DJ *and* Pavel


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

At least Dirk is finding a way to help out, he's grabbed 13 boards and blocked 4 shots, another double double for the Dirkster


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

A looong pass is thrown (like 90 feet) and hits a little kid


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm with Theo give the rookies some time, right now not in the last 30 seconds thats not valuable. They need to get in when it matters


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn, Harris nails a 3 at the end of the third

Dallas 89 Cleveland 66


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

FINLEY!!!
8 of 8


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nowitzki says NO with authority! Puts the ball back to the halfcourt for his 5th block

Avery Johnson going for the kill, Finley and Nowitzki are still in


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Pacvel and DJ better come in after this timeout


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nope, Shawn Bradley is in..:sigh:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

OT: My name has been changed (i got the _67) part removed :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DAMN! Dallas is 13-17 from 3pters


PAVEL will be coming in!!! Woohoo! Pavel is in!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Theo! said:


> DAMN! Dallas is 13-17 from 3pters
> 
> 
> PAVEL will be coming in!!! Woohoo! Pavel is in!!!



He comes in with DJ aswell!!!! It's fantastic, theyre in with 4:17 left


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pavel gets an offensive foul :laugh: he floored Varejao

Sheesh, now Diop is in aswell


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

offensive foul on pavel! if someones whatching what did he do?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter said:


> offensive foul on pavel! if someones whatching what did he do?


Pushed off Varejo

Pavel with another foul, lmao

Pavel rebound :banana:

Our lineup

Daniels
Devin
Armstrong
Benga
Pavel -- 2 fouls, 1 turnover


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Diop travels through Russia and Congo, and posterizes Congo!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Man, our foreigners don't want it

Benga to Harris to Pavel to Harris to Pavel and Pavel gets fouled

Harris is trying to get them to score

Harris for 3! 14-18


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Last play..

Benga hits a shot on the buzzer, turn around fadeaway from like 10 feet out

Hilarious


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

C'mon I want DJ to seek revenge by posterizing some dude on cleveland


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs win by 31 points! 117-86


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Bradley had a Highlight reel reverse dunk in the 3rd Quarter.
Good blowout win. 
:cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

What a good game. I hope we can keep this going. We win by 31. Held the Cavs under 90.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow. i didn't expect this to be a blowout at all. Dallas played great d in the 2nd and 3rd quarters. 4th doesn't count lol. Dirk had a bad shooting game but his rebounding cancels that out. Finley stepped up and so did Van Horn again. Great game to send off for the road against Detroit, Boston, Philadelphia and Cleveland. That will be tough but all winable games.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

My 250 pts please......


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

SMDre said:


> Dallas: 108
> Cavs: 90


SMDre wins


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

excellent game, glad we could really kick some ***. Hopefully DJ and Pavel learnt from thier minutes. Finley was HOT i wish he could do that every night. 
Good win


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

What a great business like game for the Mavs. They played their best all around game since Avery has taken over. They knew they had a lowly opponent and put them away early. Now time to hit the road.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Fin u r da man!! 8-8 from long range, great time to step it up heading into April. The team shot a total of 77% from beyond the arc at 14-18, freakish! KVH did another great job of the bench, I wouldn't care atm if he can barely play any D, he is doing what he needs to do and that is score points off the bench.

Dirk had another solid game even though he only had 11 points and shot 3-11, he didn't need to score with everyone else playing so well. He did his work on the boards with 14 and managed 5 blocks, which is what an MVP does.

Overall it was great performance by the Mavs, they dominated the opposition and didn't let them back into in it down the stretch. This team is playoff ready IMO, when Damp and Stack come back everyone better lookout!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Viggena37's game ratings, check em out


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

They came to see LeBron James, who made Saturday's game the hottest ticket of the regular season.

What the crowd got instead was a sizzling dose of Michael Finley.

Finley outshined James, hitting all eight of his 3-pointers to anchor the Mavericks with 26 points as they blew out Cleveland, 117-86, at American Airlines Center.

Finley put on the best long-range clinic in Mavericks history. No Mav had ever made more than five treys without a miss in a game.

"When it rains, it pours," Devin Harris said. "When somebody's going like that, you feed him. You get him the ball however you can."

Finley was one shy of the NBA record for most threes in a game without a miss. He, Sam Perkins, Jeff Hornacek and Steve Smith trail Latrell Sprewell, who went 9-for-9.

"A lot of people make a big deal of my offensive game, and, as that goes, sometimes the team goes," Finley said. "The team needs me to be offensively aggressive. I take it upon myself to do that."

Keith Van Horn, continuing to assert himself offensively, had 23 points off the bench. He's averaging 21 over the last three games.

The Mavericks controlled James and the Cavaliers, leading by at least 15 points the entire second half. That James suffered a left ankle sprain three minutes into the game certainly helped the Mavericks. He finished with 19 points.

"Our chances of winning with me off the court are very slim," James said. "I just try to fight through it." 

Link


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> "Our chances of winning with me off the court are very slim," James said. "I just try to fight through it."


There's arrogance if I have ever heard of it.

ity:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> There's arrogance if I have ever heard of it.
> 
> ity:


it may be arrogant but he is right though. his team needs to step up and they are not doing that. james scored 56 points the other day and his team still lost.


----------



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

ＣＯＮＧＲＡＴＳ　ＦＯＲ　ＴＨＥ　ＢＩＧ　ＶＩＣＴＲＯＹ～～ :banana: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

